# This Boy's Life



## Saturday Fever (Apr 8, 2004)

A friend asked me to register here, so voila! This was my workout this morning. I hate DE days and I will always complain about them.

*DE Sq/DL Day*

*Speed Deadlifts*
8 sets of 1 with 275
3 sets of 1 with 315

*Suspended Squats*
6 sets of 3 with 405

*Pull Throughs*
4 sets of 6 with 200

*Hamstring Curls*
2 sets of 12 with 180

*T-Bar Rows*
5 sets of 5 with 6 plates

Speed on the deads was excellent.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 8, 2004)

Great to see that you made it over SF!  

Yeah, I always hated DE days too when I was training on Westside. Volume is looking good though man. What about those pics that you promised a while back?



> *Suspended Squats*
> 6 sets of 3 with 405


I have a question about these though. Are these from parallel. Suspended I am assuming that you're doing them from the bottom position. But 405 seems awfully heavy to be coming out of the hole with.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 8, 2004)

The bar is hanging low enough that if I used a box, it would be about 12" which is a bit below parallel for me. 405 out of the hole isn't so devastating when I can fully squat 115 pounds heavier.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 8, 2004)

Sh*t, I completely forgot that you can squat 520.  

I always think we have similar squat numbers, nevermind. Insane squat man, especially at your height, nice work!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 8, 2004)

hmmmm  do I know you!!? I think so!! those weights and style training ring bells!  
Welcome!! 
glad to see you started a journal! always look forward to reading it!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 8, 2004)

You look awfully familiar yourself.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 8, 2004)

Hey! Just wanted to stop in and say hello and Good Luck!!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm at work so this is the only picture I could get for now, and it's jusy my ugly mug. It's not so good quality cause it's a webcam. I'll try to get a digicam shot this evening that has some body in it.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 8, 2004)

you need to SMILE!!  
(and no negative talking... no calling urself ugly)


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 8, 2004)

Well I can't go calling myself "Mr. America" now can I?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 9, 2004)

*ME Bench Day*

One little, two little, three little PR's...

*Decline Bench*
45x5
135x5
185x3
205x3
225x1
255x1
275x1

*Decline Bench* (2 Boards)
315x1
335x0

*Decline Bench* (3 Boards)
335x1
355x1

*Decline Bench* (5 Boards)
405x1
415x1

*Incline DB Press*
70x28
70x19
70x12
70x5

On the Incline I was going to do as man sets as it took to reach 100 reps total. But when I only got 5 on the last set I killed that idea. I feel like I rule, though.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 9, 2004)

Way to go on the new PR's!!  
killer lifts! 
I really need to learn more about this westside training!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 9, 2004)

The routine itself is very simple. What confuses newcomers is the freedom and variety the routine gives.

You should move to California and be my workout partner.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 9, 2004)

Awesome lifts Mr. America  !!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 9, 2004)

(laughing at Andrea!  ) 

well it sure is hard to learn!! it seems anyways! (pssttt can I call you anything aside from S.Fever?)   
Cali would rock, a lot warmer than the maritimes!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 9, 2004)

My name is Adam, you can call me that if you'd like. 

Let me find the URL I used to learn Westside and I'll post it for you.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 9, 2004)

http://www.musclemonthly.com/articles/001015/001015-tate-westside-powerlifting.htm

Excellent article by Dave Tate of Westside Barbell on how the routine works. If you have any questions, I'd be happy to answer them.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 9, 2004)

Awesome workout SF. Impressive weights, like always. I can't even imagine unracking 415 on the bench, even if it was for a 5-board press. What kind of ROM would you estimate the 5-board press is? 4-5 inches? Also, the 70's for 28 on incline DB presses is just insane.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Saturday Fever *_
> http://www.musclemonthly.com/articles/001015/001015-tate-westside-powerlifting.htm
> 
> Excellent article by Dave Tate of Westside Barbell on how the routine works. If you have any questions, I'd be happy to answer them.




Thanks Adam!!!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 9, 2004)

I have long arms and I use a close grip, so on 5 boards my ROM is probably 8-10"

And anytime Jen.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 10, 2004)

1) I am infatuated with atherjen.
2) Here's pics of me ranging from 200 to 240 pounds.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 10, 2004)

and:


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 10, 2004)

and 200ish again...


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 10, 2004)

and 205-210ish...


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 10, 2004)

226...


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 10, 2004)

my badass belly and my belly button ring around 205...


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 10, 2004)

225ish...


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 10, 2004)

240ish, 30lb heavier than i am now...


----------



## Jenny (Apr 10, 2004)

Welcome to IM 
And you chose the perfect girl to be infatuated with  AJ is one the sweetest girls I know


----------



## atherjen (Apr 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Saturday Fever *_
> 1) I am infatuated with atherjen.
> 2) Here's pics of me ranging from 200 to 240 pounds.




 I read that!! awww. but trust me dont listen to Jenny(thanks sweetie-your the sweetheart-notme!). Im just a nut!  

looks like you have some great size going on as well!! great work! so what are your goals right now? 
and which stage are you at..like weight?
btw, that belly button is cool! I only know a few guys that have theirs done!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 10, 2004)

I weigh 210ish these days. Goalwise, I'd like to stay around this weight. I'd like to bench 300+, squat 600+ and deadlift 600+. All in the semi-short term.


----------



## Jill (Apr 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Saturday Fever *_
> my badass belly and my belly button ring around 205...


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 12, 2004)

*ME Sq/DL Day*

Good long relaxing weekend. Followed up by a good ass-kicking at the gym.

*Squats* (on a 17" box, about 3" above parallel)
45x3
135x3
185x1
255x1
315x1
365x1
405x1
495x1
535x1
545x1

*SLDL*
5 sets of 5 with 410

*Rack Pulls* (ROM was about 12")
2 sets of 6 with 500
2 sets of 6 with 405

*Hyperextensions*
3 sts of 12 with 85

I don't know that I have a PR on Squats when the box is at 17", but that was a hell of a lift, if I may say so.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 12, 2004)

well I certainly will say so- 545 squats?  NICE!!!!  even the deads and rack pulls kick! awesome workout!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 12, 2004)

Ever lift something and feel as if your entire body was going to explode?


----------



## atherjen (Apr 12, 2004)

I lifted a pencil to write a final once and thought my brains were going to explode-does that count?


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 12, 2004)

Damn, SF, 545 is friggin' awesome. Nice work there. Volume and weight on SLDL's too is insane. Great job, keep it up.

Pics are looking good too, you were friggin' massive at 240!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 12, 2004)

My entire appearance changed from 225 up. My face, everything. I'm much happier being 210-220.

I'm really impressed by the way my posterior chain is handling the workouts. I'm hoping my upper body will take some ideas and help out my bench. I'm going to look into *Supertraining by Dr. Mel C. Siff* this week and see what I can maybe add to my bench workouts to get some progress going.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 12, 2004)

That's how I sort of feel SF. My bodyfat level right now is about as high as I want to see it. I mean even when I was weighing more, 230ish or even 240ish, looking at pictures, my face looked extremely bloated, etc. 

Yeah your bench seems to be where you need to put the most emphasis. Your squat is crazy, and your deadlift isn't bad at all. You have such long arms too, I can see how bench could be an area you'll have to put more focus on.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 12, 2004)

I think the problem areas for me on bench are my form, and my close grip. On decline I can move more weight, but I'm in a position to increase the amount my lats are involved, so I think the combination of form and grip are hindering me.

Perhaps I should work on those a bit.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 13, 2004)

Wow, form and grip huh SF? That's interesting. At least you know where your weakness is. My bench is just a b*tch overall if you ask me. My weakpoint changes from week to week, etc. My BB pressing strength in general is weak though, for whatever reason. 

Funny you mention anything about your grip though. Because you can deadlift 550 obviously and rack pull even more without a problem, correct?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 13, 2004)

My grip on bench is really close. I don't mean my ability to hold the bar.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Saturday Fever *_
> I think the problem areas for me on bench are my form, and my close grip. On decline I can move more weight, but I'm in a position to increase the amount my lats are involved, so I think the combination of form and grip are hindering me.
> 
> Perhaps I should work on those a bit.




work on your bridging so that you can use your lats more on the flat bench.

I like to mix the grip up form set to set, especially when I am doing speed work.  just to make sure i am strong all around.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 13, 2004)

*Bench Assistance Day*

Decided to go with something a little different today. Something I haven't done in almost a year. And I severely overdid it. The idea is to get 100 total reps in 6-10 sets, with the goal being to get it done in 6 if possible.


*CAT DB Bench*
75x21
75x17
75x15
75x12
75x11
75x11
75x8
75x5

*CAT Bentover BB Row*
185x26
185x25
185x22
185x20
185x7

Shot too light on the rows by just a hair. The DBs felt just right for the exercise. I am sore.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 13, 2004)

interesting workout....  nice lifts though!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 13, 2004)

CAT training uses similar ideas to what the Westside crowd calls "Gneneral Physical Preparedness."

Basically it's like a cardio workout, in a sense. A muscle that can work longer is a muscle that can workout more efficiently.

I wish I had Supertraining at work, I could quote the pertinent info about it directly.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 13, 2004)

I have tried that CAT principle before, but only on calf raises. I can't even imagine how painful that would be on bentover rows or presses, damn. Because when I did it for my calves, it was intense as hell.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 13, 2004)

It's evil because your secondary movers (shoulders and lats n bench, for example) tend to be 100% dead well before you get to 100 reps. It really forces your triceps to pick up a lot of slack.

On the rows, my biceps were fried, forcing me to really squeeze with my shoulder blades and use my lats. I went too light on the rows, but for my biceps it was death.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 13, 2004)

I am really tempted to give this CAT thing a try in the near future. After I get used to the whole high-set/low-rep stuff.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 14, 2004)

*DE Sq/DL Day*

Went with the boredom today. This is what I got.

*Speed Deadlifts*
8 sets of 1 with 285
2 sets of 2 with 315

*Romanian Deadlifts*
8 sets of 3 with 385

*Hyperextensions*
5 sets of 8 with 85
1 set of 6 with 85

*Hamstring Curls*
3 sets of 12


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice speed session SF. How are Romanian deadlifts different from SLDL again, that always confused me.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 14, 2004)

SLDL you keep your legs stiff.

Romanian you bend your legs only as much as needed to keep going lower.

I do Romanians on a platform so I can go extra low, usually going down until the bar is a hair above my feet.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow, so Romanian you basically try and keep your legs nearly as stiff as with SLDL? That's so confusing to me, lol. Wow, on a platform you pull 385 for 8 sets of 3?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 14, 2004)

Well, imagine a SLDL but being able to bend at the knees. It creates a lot more drive.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 14, 2004)

Wouldn't a SLDL but being able to bend your knees be a conventional deadlift?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 14, 2004)

No. Here's a picture. Her knees would be LOCKED at this bend throughout the lift.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 14, 2004)

Oh okay, I think I understand what you're saying now. It's all too confusing for me though. Maybe because my conventional looks like a SLDL, etc.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 14, 2004)

Everyone's deadlift eventually looks like a SLDL if you're doing it right. An SLDL typically starts from the top, as does a Romanian. The difference being that a Romanian starts at the top with knees bent and leaves the knees in that bent position throughout the lift. No more bending, no less bending.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 14, 2004)

super lifts SF!!  you must have been pooped after all those sets eh


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 14, 2004)

The main thing I hate about my DE session is that speed work isn't draining at all. So I end up doing things with my assistance work that I normally wouldn't do. Like 400000000 sets. 

But to answer, yes I was quite tired.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 14, 2004)

Haha, I know exactly what you're saying SF! I remember hating that when I was training on Westside. I would do all this volume for speed work and it would never even phase me. And then I would be fresh after that, but I didn't want to go extremely heavy because its a speed session, etc.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 15, 2004)

*ME Bench Day*

*Reverse Band Bench*
135x5
185x5
205x3
225x1
265x1
275x1

*6" Lockouts*
5 sets of 5 with 325

*DB Bench*
3 sets of 20 with 50

Wow. I *really* like reverse bands on bench. I think that would be a great way to do board presses as well.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 15, 2004)

Damn, nice strength on bench SF! Reverse band, can you explain that a bit? I have tried benching with bands once and it was the most awkward lift that I have ever done, lol. Lockout strength is impressive, as usual. Where would you say your biggest weakpoint is on bench? Lats?


----------



## atherjen (Apr 15, 2004)

what are those rev.bent bench?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 15, 2004)

> Where would you say your biggest weakpoint is on bench? Lats?



Definitely not. My weakpoint is my form, I've decided. My triceps are strong, my lats are strong, my shoulders are strong, my bench is not. Something in my mechanics is off.



> Reverse band, can you explain that a bit?





> what are those rev.bent bench?



Reverse band bench is when the bands are anchored to the top of the rack instead of the ground. It's just another form of accomodating resistance. The closer to my chest the bar gets, the more weight the bands relieve. The more I get to lockout, the less the bands are helping.

I hope that makes sense.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 15, 2004)

Okay, I think I know what you're saying SF. So basically towards lockout is where the stress is placed? And closer to your chest the bands take off some of the resistance?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 15, 2004)

Yeah so on my chest it was probably closer to 245. But at lockout is was a legit 275.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 16, 2004)

I'm going to make a pitstop at the gym today during my lunch break and have a trainer record me doing some bench reps. I need to see my form and bar path and such. I re-read a bunch of Dave Tate benching articles last night and they got me all motivated and shit.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 16, 2004)

you speak in far to advanced training lingo than I can comprehend!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 16, 2004)

Which parts? I don't mean to. I'll take stabs at making what I say more clear. Perhaps with enough coaxing I can make a Westside'r our of you.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 16, 2004)

ummmm well.... I dont know-everything!  maybe its just me! hah 
hmmmm Im not too sure about that now-thats some strange training and whatnot to me. extremly confusing! I get gray hairs trying to understand!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 16, 2004)

You're not old enough to have grey hairs! If I can successfully get this video transferred to my PC and into a usable format, I'll start taping my sessions so you can see what I'm doing. That should clear things up a bit.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 16, 2004)

Yeah SF, that would definitely be a great idea, for all of us not just Jen. If you do get the videos uploaded on your computer you can probably resize them and send them to Prince, and he can upload them for you.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 17, 2004)

No workout the past 2 days?


----------



## atherjen (Apr 18, 2004)

taping some workouts would be real nice of you! give me a more clear picture of WTH your doing!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 19, 2004)

I don't workout much on weekends. Look for my workout tomorrow morning.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 19, 2004)

Wow, no working out on weekends huh SF? Just Monday through Friday exclusively huh? Any reason for this?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 19, 2004)

Nope, no reason.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 19, 2004)

*ME Sq/DL Day*

Went for a PR. Did I get it?

*Squats* (legal depth)
135x3
205x1
275x1
315x1
405x1
455x1
495x1
540x1

Yes. I did.

*Romanian Deads* 
4 sets of 2 with 425
1 set of 2 with 405

*Hypextensions* (average bands)
3 sets of 6 

*Pull Throughs*
4 sets of the stack

*Abs!?*
300 reps, varying exercises

Hell hath frozen over, I did abs.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 20, 2004)

*Bench Assistance Day*

I have no problems saying that today I did some ass-kicking. Just felt "original" today.

*Elbows Out Skulls*
4 sets of 4 with 140
2 sets of 2 with 155
1 set of 1 with 160

*Dips*
1 set of 1 with +165 (375 total for anyone counting)
2 sets of 2 with +160
4 sets of 4 with +150

*BB Front Raise* (used the ez bar)
3 sets of 8 with 50

*Side Lateral Raises*
2 sets of 12 with 30

*Pullups* (parallel grip)
4 sets of 6 with +60

I'm not sure what created the whole 4-2-1-1-2-4 thing. I struggled to get 4 reps on my first set of skulls, either because I wasn't warm or it was just a lot of weight. But I was stubborn so instead of dropping or doing sets of 4 I added and told myself to hit 2, and then the whole thing took off from there.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 20, 2004)

Dips with +160lb 

Sure you wont make a vid, SF?  Not to prove your lifts, but just because it'd just be cool to watch.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 20, 2004)

I have a video now of my form on bench that I'm trying to convert to a standard format. Once I make it work, I'll get some others. I'd really like to do a video showing proper squat and deadlift form and how similar they are.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Saturday Fever *_
> I have a video now of my form on bench that I'm trying to convert to a standard format. Once I make it work, I'll get some others. I'd really like to do a video showing proper squat and deadlift form and how similar they are.



Hey, thats a good idea.

Maybe you could do a vid for SLDL's and Romanians, too...


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 20, 2004)

I think I've posted links to videos explaining those enough already.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 20, 2004)

damn I feel week on dips now!!!  NICE!!! thats just crazy!

Nice squats yestarday too, congrads on the PR!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 20, 2004)

Merci.
Grazie.
Gracias.
Vielen Dank.
Dank u.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 21, 2004)

*DE Sq/DL Day*

I come from the land of 100 reps!

*Hyperextensions* (with a 60lb)
60x34
60x32
60x27
60x7

*Pull Throughs*
I think it took 7 sets.

*Abs*
200 total reps


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 21, 2004)

Damn SF, I have been a little busy lately havn't had a chance to check out your journal. All I have to say is holy f*ck!  



> Hyperextensions (with a 60lb)
> 60x34
> 60x32
> 60x27
> 60x7


That looks insane. I can't even imagine the DOMS I would experience the next few days after a CAT set for hypers. 



> Elbows Out Skulls
> 4 sets of 4 with 140
> 2 sets of 2 with 155
> 1 set of 1 with 160
> ...


Your strength on skulls and dips is absolutely phenomenal. I am going to take it that your triceps are definitely a strongpoint in your bench. It's hard to believe that you can skullcrush and dip those kinds of insane weights and not break 245 on bench. So confused to me. 



> Squats (legal depth)
> 135x3
> 205x1
> 275x1
> ...


Awesome job man, congrats on the PR. 

BTW, SF, your training frequency is mind boggling, honestly. Do you ever train again when your body is still a little stiff/sore from the previous session? You hit speed squat/deadlift today and then Monday, you hit max effort squat/deadlift. That's just crazy man! I don't know how you do it.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 21, 2004)

look at all those REPS!!!!!!!!  those had to hurt a lil!! 
do you only do that for a change every now and then?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 21, 2004)

> I can't even imagine the DOMS I would experience the next few days after a CAT set for hypers.



I'll have a better gauge on that tomorrow. 



> It's hard to believe that you can skullcrush and dip those kinds of insane weights and not break 245 on bench. So confused to me.



Now you see why I'm focusing so hard on bench now.



> BTW, SF, your training frequency is mind boggling, honestly. Do you ever train again when your body is still a little stiff/sore from the previous session? You hit speed squat/deadlift today and then Monday, you hit max effort squat/deadlift. That's just crazy man! I don't know how you do it.



Like I said in messenger, I rest for 2 reasons (not counting weekends) that I take rest:

1) I'm injured.
2) Work, emergency, etc.

I rarely work on weekends. If that isn't enough rest, my progression will say so. 



> do you only do that for a change every now and then?



Every once in awhile I get a hankering to do it. Then I remember I hate it and shelf it for a while.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 22, 2004)

*ME Bench Day*

Today was deemed "work on form on the bench day", but that was so long I just called it ME Bench day again. Things I focused on:

1) as big an arch/bridge as I could possibly put together
2) pressure is on my traps
3) widening my grip, keeping the path of the bar straight and to the sternum

and away we go...

*Bench*
45x5 (feels weird, back wants to knot up I'm arching so much)
135x5 (ditto)
205x3 (again)
225x3 (went up easier than usual, got 3, but my back was really stiffening up)
245x1
250x1 (ooh, no pain no gain might be true)
260x1 

At this point my back was really, REALLY feeling knotted. Now I know why people have said to "work on your bridging." Because it probably takes a while to happen without the severe stiffness I feel right now. So instead of doing something else, I wisely began adding boards and keeping the arch intact.

*3 Board Press* (wide grip)
275x1
295x1

*5 Board Press* (still wide)
315x1
325x1

So at this point I'm convinced my form is not perfect but is much better. Also at this point my back is so knotted up I had to lay on the bench and let things unwind.....So I ended my workout with some back work. 

*Bentover BB Row*
3 sets of 8 with 295


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 22, 2004)

Damn 260 on bench? Nice work man! 

15 lbs. PR's are always a good thing. When is the last time you maxed out on bench? Also, how did 260 feel? Come up pretty easy or no? Everything else is looking damn good.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 22, 2004)

The ROM was much shorter, so I didn't have to fight the weight for very long which is probably why I hit it. It feels very strange benching wide, though. And using a serious arch is rather uncomfortable.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 22, 2004)

That must be a lot different, gripping very wide like that and all. I can't even imagine. It's sounds interesting though, I might actually give it a shot. We'll see what happens. I really would love to get my stubborn a*s bench up.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 23, 2004)

*ME Sq/DL Day*

Much needed weekend coming, and a surprise for you all. 

*Sumo Deadlifts*
45x5
135x5
225x3
315x1
405x1
495x1
585x... (did I get it? keep reading) 

*Hyperextension* (zercher-style ala Monstar)
8 sets of 2 with 150

*SLDL* (mini bands)
3 sets of 8 with 375

And that was that. Excellent day at the gym. Did I forget anything?

Oh yeah, the deadlifts. Did SF hit a 35lb PR... Allow me to submit the following:

585x1

Yep. A smart man would call it a day and go home proud. So allow me to submit the following, complete with my text addition. 

600x1


----------



## atherjen (Apr 23, 2004)

that you in the vids? ?!?! ok ok stupid question Im sure it is.. Nice form!! and that is a HELLA lota weight!  that 600 looked like it hurt!!!  
impressive to see you didnt stop at 585 either!
those are some pretty burtal hypers too! owie


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 23, 2004)

I rounded my lower back a bit on the 600. That scared me because I didn't know until watching myself. But a lift is a lift, and I'm proud. And thanks jen.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 23, 2004)

Holy f*cking sh*t SF! 

Absolutely incredible PR's set today man. Way to go, you're definitely representing Westside and representing Supertraining if you ask me. You're such a great example of what one can achieve when they put their mind to it.

585 and 600 both looked solid as hell too, I mean you look like you have so much more in you. Next time I pull heavy I'll have to take a video as well, because honestly 585 seems to be a tad more of a struggle for me than you. Are you wearing a deadlift suit? You're definitely looking large in the videos too man, what are you weighing these days? 



> *Hyperextension* (zercher-style ala Monstar)


LOL, gotta' love them Zercher style. 

Again man, awesome job, congrats, keep it up!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 23, 2004)

> Absolutely incredible PR's set today man. Way to go, you're definitely representing Westside and representing Supertraining if you ask me. You're such a great example of what one can achieve when they put their mind to it.



I appreciate it a lot. I figured with some of the recent bickerings between myself and other members, I'd rather "put up" than "shut up."



> Are you wearing a deadlift suit?



I do wear squat briefs when I deadlift. 



> You're definitely looking large in the videos too man, what are you weighing these days?



I always say 210ish. I don't weigh too often. I've doing the whole 25-30 calories per pound diet that we've discussed, so it's quite possible 220ish would be more accurate.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 23, 2004)

Your progress lately man has just been completely insane, as you know. Really motivational IMO to a lot members here at IM. Especially if they knew you back at WBB when you started with Westside, etc.  

Another request if you ever have a chance. Maybe some physique pictures if you don't mind. I am just curious because you look awfully good, from a bodybuilding perspective I mean in terms of your physique. Also, it would be great if you could start posting your meals during the day, or at least during the week.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 23, 2004)

Physique pics I've been meaning to do since I started posting again, but it just hasn't happened. I will see what I can do this weekend.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 23, 2004)

Yeah that would be great SF, physique pics would be awesome because  you honestly look like you have a bodybuilder type of physique. Which proves all of your theories about hypertrophy training, powerlifting vs. bodybuilding, etc.

Also, any thoughts about posting your diet?  

BTW, I just bought 2 bottles of ZMA. The ZMA here: 

http://www.1fast400.com/?products_id=1041

Look okay?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 23, 2004)

That is the same dosage I take. Good price too, I paid a bit more. I may have to switch stores.

And for the sake of "putting up" instead of "shutting up" I'll have pictures on Monday. 

I agree it may go further to justify what I say than just studies and such.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 23, 2004)

Yeah, trust me SF, your results by means of your unique training methods, etc. do much more to prove your point than studies, etc. Because if you remember there were a few specific people back at WBB who seemed to know all about the science behind training, and exercise physiology, but they never seemed to apply what they knew, etc. I mean honestly the gains that you made from when you first started, to now, is just insane. Both in terms of size/strength, every aspect IMO. 

Yeah 1Fast400's brand is really good in terms of price, and I completely trust the brand, and the site. BTW, I am really looking forward to your physique pictures monday. Don't worry about correct posing or anything, lol, because if you have seen my pics you know that I can't pose for sh*t.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 24, 2004)

BTW, I didn't realize how close you are to a triple bodyweight deadlift man! 

Something else I wanted to simply bring to your attention SF. Even though I don't think this matters to you personally, videos do a lot to justify your lifts, prove that you're actually lifting what you're saying you are, etc. The prove a lot of your training theories etc., IMO. The next time you take a deadlift video (just so there are no doubters) you might want to take it from the front or the rear so everyone can clearly see the plates. Because I can see people having doubts.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 26, 2004)

OK, a few things first. I said I weighed 210ish. This morning before working out I weighed 227. Secondly, here are pics we took this weekend whilst goofing around. Face blotted due to Monster-like facial expressions  and the right arm is blotted to cover incriminating tattoos.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 26, 2004)

The front of me.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 26, 2004)

And my wimpy left, untattooed, arm.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 26, 2004)

*Bench Assistance Day*

Good day. Enjoyed the weekend off. Ate a ton.

*Decline DB Press*
3 sets of 20 with 65

*Close Grip Bench* (hands fully in the smooth)
4 sets of 10 with 150

*Bentover BB Row*
2 sets of 6 with 275

*DB Front Raise* (never done these before)
12x20
12x30
10x40

*Pushups* (dont until failure)
173(ish)

I really did lose count around 150 on the pushups because a girl walked by and her ass was hanging out of her shorts and I had to stare.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 26, 2004)

Looking Good    That's a lot of weight!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 26, 2004)

"I really did lose count around 150 on the pushups because a girl walked by and her ass was hanging out of her shorts and I had to stare" 
thats HILARIOUS!!! 

looking great in your pics! great size and development! 
why ooo whyyy did ou block out ur face though!  come on....  

those are some serious pushups going on too!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 26, 2004)

"Monstar-style" pose grimacing. I get funny looks on my face when I'm trying to looks "buff."


----------



## atherjen (Apr 26, 2004)

your not alone- myself included!  
just take a relaxed pic then- no posing! w/face!  its nice to put a face to who you are talking to


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 26, 2004)

I've posted my face before. 

But I suppose you want a clean shaven face on top of my body. OK, Let me see what I can do.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 26, 2004)

Damn SF, physique pics look friggin' great! 

Chest/back/delts are all absolutely awesome, nice work. It's crazy that this powerlifting program is giving you a bodybuilder type of physique, I didn't think that was possible. 

Yeah, I know the feeling about those damn facial expressions, lol. Nice workout by the way.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 26, 2004)

SNF-- I KNOW YOU!!   I had no idea this is who you were...  It sounds cheesy... but I admire you, if that is who you really are


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 27, 2004)

*DE Sq/DL*

I hate this day. It's so boring.

*Speed Squats*
8 sets of 2 with 300

*Suspended Good AMs*
10 sets of 1 with 275

*Hyperextensions*
5 sets of 5 with 80

And I was bored, so I called it a session.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> SNF-- I KNOW YOU!!   I had no idea this is who you were...  It sounds cheesy... but I admire you, if that is who you really are



You know me? Then I should know you. Who you be?


----------



## atherjen (Apr 27, 2004)

Suspended Good AMs??  are those some sort of good mornings??  

and yes yes.. clean shaven pic!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 27, 2004)

They are good mornings but bar is hung from the top of the rack. So you start at the bottom and push up. It's somewhat nutty. And you have a PM.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 27, 2004)

I just stumbled across this journal.  Great workouts and pics.  That 600 DL looked pretty easy, too.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 27, 2004)

Nice to see you still doing suspended good mornings SF, damn they're a tough friggin' exercise. Keep it up, bro.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 27, 2004)

Thanks Cap'n. Always happy to see a new face to talk to.

I hate suspended good mornings. They're brutal. My poor back is mad as hell for doing them. But in the end, they're a great strength lift, so I suppose my back will just have to be angry.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 27, 2004)

Where's the picture???

Awesome lifts!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 27, 2004)

It's in your PM box.


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 27, 2004)

Holy crap, your a friggin BEAST, lookin huge man, workouts are lookin very good, dont forget to change that bench in ur sig, 260 right??? And I'm starting to think that you yourself wrote supertraining, couldnt you have thought of a better pen name?? oh well, keep up the good work, I've been getting some of the techniques through monstar and i'm looking forward to incoporating some of these things in my own workouts. Itd be great if you could stop by my journal, I may have some questions for you later on if you dont mind. Anyways thanks for the knowledge you've passed on in here.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 27, 2004)

> Itd be great if you could stop by my journal, I may have some questions for you later on if you dont mind. Anyways thanks for the knowledge you've passed on in here.



No problem at all.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 27, 2004)

I figured I would stop in and say hello to you SF!!!  You are BIG, huh?  Why do you cover up your face in your pics?    I like your belly button ring, BTW.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 27, 2004)

I think it's definitely time to update your bench in your signature SF! You worked damn hard to get your bench up, show that sh*t off, lol.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> I figured I would stop in and say hello to you SF!!!  You are BIG, huh?  Why do you cover up your face in your pics?    I like your belly button ring, BTW.



When I flex I make funny faces.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> SNF-- I KNOW YOU!!   I had no idea this is who you were...  It sounds cheesy... but I admire you, if that is who you really are



He *IS* famous!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## atherjen (Apr 27, 2004)

I dont get it?? famous?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 27, 2004)

Just a joke. I think it originated in Monstar's journal.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Saturday Fever *_
> When I flex I make funny faces.


Yeah so??  Don't we all????


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 27, 2004)

I am changing the way I train my bench press. I am going to do 2 ME days, basically. The first day will focus on the bottom of the lift, while the second day will focus on the top of the lift and lockout. I will also be training to a 3RM most of the time, though I will obviously still do 1RM testing. 

As always this is based on Supertraining. The sessions will look like the following:

Bench: sets of 3 until a 3RM
CG Decline: 5 sets of 5
4,3,2,1 Board Press: in that order, working to a 3RM on 4 boards and then to 1RM on every board on the way down.
Accessory work: the usual slew of lifts I do, just less since my overall volume is going to be high.

2nd day -
CG Bench: find a 5RM
Bench (wide grip): to a 1RM
6,5,4 Board Press: 1RM on each, descending.
Rack Lockouts: shoot for 3RM
Accessory work: usual slew, less volume.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Yeah so??  Don't we all????



I doubt you make funny faces. Your face is too pretty. It's not possible for it to look funny.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 27, 2004)

> I am changing the way I train my bench press. I am going to do 2 ME days, basically. The first day will focus on the bottom of the lift, while the second day will focus on the top of the lift and lockout. I will also be training to a 3RM most of the time, though I will obviously still do 1RM testing.


I was waiting for someone to finally give something like this a shot. I am really looking forward to seeing what kind of results that you get training this way. I honestly think that it will work great. Be careful of course not to go too heavy too often, but I think as long as you're changing things up, etc., you should be fine. Good luck!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 27, 2004)

I'm going to hit 405 in 90 days or less using this scheme.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Saturday Fever *_
> You know me? Then I should know you. Who you be?



Well, I dont personally know you.. I know of you.  PM your way.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 27, 2004)

> I'm going to hit 405 in 90 days or less using this scheme.


Wow, setting our goals a little high?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 27, 2004)

NM, your not who I thought you were.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Saturday Fever *_
> OK, a few things first. I said I weighed 210ish. This morning before working out I weighed 227. Secondly, here are pics we took this weekend whilst goofing around. Face blotted due to Monster-like facial expressions  and the right arm is blotted to cover incriminating tattoos.


[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=628187[/img2]

What tatoos?  Your a fucking liar.  Why post pics AND videos of someone your not?  Yes, im calling you out.  

[img2]http://web.mit.edu/kevtrice/www/pictures/lifting/MuleUpstairsBackDoubleBi.jpeg[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Apr 27, 2004)

Thats Luke Mueller.  Not you "Adam".  Another troll peeps? 

[img2]http://web.mit.edu/kevtrice/www/pictures/lifting/MuleUpstairsFrontLat.jpeg[/img2]

[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=628188[/img2]


----------



## Monolith (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 27, 2004)

Anonynimity(sp?)? Good christ.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 27, 2004)

Why didnt you answer my PM then?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 27, 2004)

And here are your tats? 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=609290

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=609291

Oh, and here is Lukes stats BTW:
Luke Mueller's Stats: Close to what SF claims, except for the massive bench differance.

Bench Press: 440 shirted touch-and-go; 315 x 12 raw; 350 x 8 raw, 365 x 5 raw
Deadlift: 600 suited
Squat: 550 knee wraps and belt; 405 x 8 raw
Vertical Leap: 38 1/2"


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 27, 2004)

Wow, wow, wow, wow, wow. 

What the f*ck is going on here? What bothers me the most I think is that I remember the original pictures that PreMier just posted links to, supposedly being SF.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 27, 2004)

Yes, it could be SF, and I could be totally fucking out of hand.  However the pictures posted in the first of this thread look nothing like Luke Mueller.  And I PM'ed SF about something earlier, but got no response. 
One more thing, in his recent pics(see tatoo) he is much smaller than his older ones.  The pics that I posted are from when Luke was in High School...  And also, why would he black out his arm where there is NO tatoo?

Im not trying to cause troublr here, but I really dont appreciate being lied to...  Especially when it is someone that I look up to(Luke).  SF is very smart, and has good advice/methods, however I dont believe that that is him.  

I wonder if he will come back?


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 27, 2004)

I am so friggin' confused at this point. Here is a face pic from the 1st page of this journal:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=607604

The guy here looks nothing like the guy in PreMier's post #144, IMO. 

If you look back to the first page of this journal, and even on the 2nd page, SF posted a bunch of pics. Varying in weights, etc. Honestly, in the pictures posted the guy doesn't even have a similar build to be 100% honest. Okay, the guy in this pic looks to be tall and slender looking, with extremely long arms, developed traps, and somewhat narrow shoulders, and a tatoo on his right shoulder and right upper arm:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=609288

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=609290

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=609291

But then, this picture, the guy looks to have much darker hair: 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=609289

Now here, the guy has a much rounder face, still darker hair, and just thicker all around, yet with shorter arms than the guy in the first pics: 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=609292

Also, in this pic, where is the tatoo on his right shoulder?

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=609295

I am just so confused. Ever since you pointed out that the guy in SF's most recent pics actually doesn't have tatoos at all, it makes me question everything. 

Another thing, why black out your tatoos in some pics, and not others?


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 27, 2004)

Damnit.

I hate this crap so friggin' much. Because SF has helped me out so much. Always backed me in a lot of things and always just given me great advice. I think that he can contribute a lot to IM. And I really don't want to lose him. I honestly do not think SF is the kind of guy to simply walk away from this kind of thing. 

But I am going to post a few comparison shots. These are all supposed to be SF, which I think is nearly impossible. The guys hard have similar builds, skin tones, etc. Compare the nipples from the pictures, they're not the same, or the shape of the pecs, not at all the same. Look at the ears in the 2 front on pics, one has ears that stick out some, and the other has ears that don't stick out at all. 

In this pic, look how developed his traps are, and how dark his hair is... darker than all of the pics in the image I attached: 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=609289


----------



## PreMier (Apr 27, 2004)

Yup, I also noticed the chest differences.  And like I said before, he is very smart, and does give some good advice.  But I do not know why someone needs to lie.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 27, 2004)

I am sure that SF is going to clear all of this up tomorrow, he's not the type of guy at all to do this sort of thing. At least not in my experience. I mean the guy has so much to offer, like you said I don't see any reason at all to lead everyone to believe that you're someone you're not. 

BTW, PreMier, who is Luke Mueller anyway? Someone that you know or what?


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 27, 2004)

I mean honestly it wasn't even a good job at leading us on, this is why the whole thing confuses me so much. This pic SF attached in page 1:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=607604

Now this guy has reddish hair, etc. In some of the other pics he has blonde hair, and some of the pics he has dark brown hair. I am just so friggin' confused. I can't wait for SF to clear all this up.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> BTW, PreMier, who is Luke Mueller anyway? Someone that you know or what?



Here is Kevins website.  I have never met Luke, but these guys are pretty inspirational.  

http://web.mit.edu/kevtrice/www/index.html


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 27, 2004)

sad sad sad if this is all true man, I just told you today how appreciative I was for the info you had. No reason to leave this place, just cut the shit, you're knowledge would be missed.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 28, 2004)

well I'll be darned... had me tricked!  

what I dont understand is WHY the lies???  no one would have thought less of you for not being that huge "other" guy.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 28, 2004)

Maybe there is a good explanation......


----------



## Monolith (Apr 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Maybe there is a good explanation......



There might be an explanation, but i doubt its good.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 28, 2004)

I had read this thread once but was confused with the low bench when compared to the huge squat and deadlift.  The only reason I would question that is because *my PB* benching is 245 for a couple reps and I can only deadlift maybe 315 for a few reps and squat again not very much.  Although these totals may be true, it's just a bit off if you ask me.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 29, 2004)

> I can't wait for SF to clear all this up.



There is no clearing it up. I'm a phony. A fake. A fraud. You've been hoodwinked. Bamboozled.

I know nothing, I *am* nothing.

If what I know and have said has helped you, I'm glad. If what I say offends you because it is so obscenely correct, I apologize. But I am not who or what I say I am. 

If what I know _can_ help you, I would be thrilled to assist. What I know is genuine, *I* am not. It was never my intention to build confidence and destroy it. I realize now that I'm a pretty fucked up person. Anyone else in my position would have been happy just to help. I wasn't. I wanted to help and inspire. What I never realized, and probably still don't, is that the results the people I've helped have seen have been nothing less than inspiring. Especially to me. I realize now I grew jealous of the people I was helping. Why should my ideas and my theories work for them and not as well for me?

I am a fake. What I know, what I can help create, and what I am are all very different things. There's nothing else to say.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 29, 2004)

Damn, SF, this was one of the greatest posts that I have ever read. I honestly give you more credit than you'll ever know for coming clean about the whole situation. Please, please, please stay here at IM, guys like me could use your support and advice.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 29, 2004)

Very cool of you to admit you messed up!  It takes a big person to do that, please stay on IM.


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 29, 2004)

holy crap, that almost braught a tear to my eye, haha but seriously stick around and keep at it, shit man you'll have no problem gettin as big as you want or look however you want with the stuff you know. dont worry about it man, bygones, takes a real man to admit somethin like that.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 29, 2004)

Yeah I agree completely with what has been said SF. Definitely stick around, no one here thinks less of you, I am sure that Prince can just delete this journal. You honestly have so much to offer and so much knowledge to give, there's absolutely no reason not to stick around.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 29, 2004)

Well man, admitting youre wrong is one of the hardest things you can do.  I certainly tend to avoid admitting it as much as possible.  Shit, even showing your face around here after all this went down takes a lot of balls. 

So are we gonna get a real pic of you, and some real stats, now?


----------



## atherjen (Apr 29, 2004)

ok I think we can wipe your slate clean! that took guts to post. 
so how about letting us get to know the real you?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 29, 2004)

Who said anything about leaving or not sticking around?

Real stats, someone asked. Well, my lifting stats are legit, but I suppose that has to be reproven now doesn't it. 

I stand 6'4. I weigh 210. I've got 9 tats. 4 on my right arm, 3 on my traps, one on my lower back and a new (and especially painful) addition around my belly button. Combined with my belly button being pierced and my belly is downright sexy. 

I heard mention in the ruckus about hair color. I have brown hair that gets darker as it gets longer. I tend to keep my hair as short as possible, if not gone altogether. My facial hair is as red as can be. What can I say, being Irish does have one downfall. 

I will keep my journal here. I'm not going to request its removal or start another one. I'll own up to what happened.

I'll always help. Anyone, anytime. It's what I'm good at.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 29, 2004)

Great post SF. 

What is your bench/squat/deadlift? You're saying that everything is legit except your pictures or what?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 29, 2004)

The signature is legit. I figure the best way to prove it is to compete in another USAPL Meet. They always post the scoresheets on their website, so that would make things clear.

*May 22nd, 2004 - USPF Battle of the Bay Benchpress and Deadlift Championship - Livermore, CA*

If you guys can bear with me until then, I'll happily make things known.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 29, 2004)

We can absolutely bear with you SF. Videos at the meet would be even more useful.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 29, 2004)

Hey SF! I think it took a lot of guts to come clean!!  We're any of the pictures you? Anyhow- your lifts are impressive- hope to still see you around!!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 29, 2004)

Yes, many of the pics were me.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 29, 2004)

*ME Lower Bench Day*

*Flat Bench* (index in the ring)
45x3
135x3
185x3
205x3
225x3
245x2 (fuck, 3rd froze right off my chest)

*Close Grip Decline*
5 sets of 5 with 235

*3 Board Press* (index on the ring)
245x1
265x1
275x1

*2 Board Press*
255x1

*1 Board Press*
265x0
255x1

*DB Rows*
2 sets of 10 with 75

*Side Laterals*
3 sets of 8 with 30

This is definitely pushing the limits of reaonable volume. What I really like about this idea is that all my triceps work is coming from heavy (for me) benching. As long as I keep finding the 3RM on my first lift within 5 sets or so, I think this is going to work wonders. The Upper ME day will be a blast, I think. My lockout strength is far superior to my strength coming off the chest.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 30, 2004)

*ME Sq/DL Day*

*Suspended Good AMs*
45x3
135x1
185x1
225x1
275x1
295x1

*Rack Pulls* (plates about 6" off the ground)
315x1
405x1
495x1
585x1
675x1

*One Legged Squats*
3 sets of 8 with 150

*Abs*
200

OK so the one legged squats was hilarious.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Saturday Fever *_
> ...  and a new (and especially painful) addition around my belly button. Combined with my belly button being pierced and my belly is downright sexy.




yeah yeah ... lifting is good, the 'come clean' did take a lot to do  ... but this belly button ring is something I've thought of for a while. Is there a picture around of it and the tattoo?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 30, 2004)

There's a picture of the ring on the first page of the journal, I believe. No pics of the tat around it at the moment.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 30, 2004)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=609293


Right there.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 30, 2004)

hmmmm  ... not that it matters to me, but what kind of reaction have you had with it?  

The guy that does all my piercings (and the belly ring is the only I haven't had done) gets all kinds of cool ringsbarbells in.  I had my eye on a barbell that had a dragon on the bottom end and a cat's eye ball on the top.  I figure if I'm going to work to keep the stomach tight, might as well have something that everyone can see.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 30, 2004)

Reaction? Guys instantly say, "fag."
Girls all react differently, but they've all liked it so far. I used to have my labret pierced but I took it out. Something about walking into meetings with new clients and their reaction to a stud in my lip not being too good.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 30, 2004)

... that's the other I haven't had done ... but don't care for.  The wife has that done and just recently had it resized because I thought the post was too big.  Now it's just a diamond without a huge post - perfect


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 30, 2004)

I wasn't a big fan of it really. I had it done in Italy when I was in Europe last spring. Spur of the moment kind of thing.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 30, 2004)

I bet that hurt like hell!    I've got my tongue, ears and belly button- but that's it for me!!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 30, 2004)

I've got 8 gauge holes in my ears. That stung a bit. The labret stung because those strange european people use a damn piercing gun for it instead of a needle. The belly button hurt tho.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 30, 2004)

I've had most everything pierced.  The wife is now trying to invent places to pierce.  It's a wonder she doesn't go off when going through the metal detector at the airport.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 30, 2004)

Almost Everything?  

My belly button hurt too, but I don't like pain!!  I've heard that your nipples hurt pretty badly when you get them done but I don't know and I won't be finding out!!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 30, 2004)

yes NG ... _everything_ ... and _somethings_ twice.    She was going to do a third but I said it would be hard to enjoy the act if I had to wade through too much jewelery.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 30, 2004)

I bet your wife enjoys that!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 30, 2004)

dang your all whimps!!!  my belly button didnt hurt at all!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 30, 2004)

I'll get mine done and let you know.   Piercings don't hurt as much some tattoo areas.  And I can say that because I've had most everything pierced ... and I'm working on the tattoos.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 30, 2004)

Tats can be downright ruthless. The one on my belly hurt like hell. I was tempted after he first touched down the needle to just call the whole thing off. It really did hurt that bad.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 30, 2004)

that's where you going wrong ... " as soon as *he* touched ... "   

I found a real sweetie that now does my tattoos.  In the winter she wears hip but warm clothing ... come summer, it's hotpants and tank tops!  

My wife comes down just to watch her tattoo me ... 

But I do agree ... the tattoo on my calf when around the front of my shin and down onto the top of my foot ... it was really painful.  I had the calf portion finished, but have yet to finish the tiny part the goes down the shin.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 2, 2004)

> Rack Pulls (plates about 6" off the ground)
> 315x1
> 405x1
> 495x1
> ...


Ouch, nice work here SF, really impressive. Did you do these sumo or conventional? In the power rack?


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 2, 2004)

Sumo in a rack. I put the pins on the outside of the rack so I can pull backwards. But it's like benching. Reaching lockouts isn't the problem.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 3, 2004)

*ME Bench Upper Day*

LOVE this new setup. This is why:

*Close-grip Bench* (warmup)
45x5
135x5
155x5
185x5

*Flat Bench* (wide grip)
205x1
225x1
260x1
265x1
275x1 (woot!)

*6 Board Press*
315x1
365x1

*5 Board Press*
345x1
355x1

*4 Board Press*
345x1
355x1 (something is not right here)

*6" Lockouts*
225x3
275x3
315x3
365x3
385x3

*Pushdowns*
3 sets of 10 with 150

*BB Shrugs*
4 sets of 10 with 345


----------



## M.J.H. (May 3, 2004)

> LOVE this new setup.


What new setup? 



> Flat Bench (wide grip)
> 205x1
> 225x1
> 260x1
> ...


Nice job man! Really impressive. I can't believe how much your bench has come up lately. 275 for a single is damn impressive. Time to change your signature. 

When you say wide grip? How wide are we talking?


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 3, 2004)

The new program I gave myself for bench. Instead of a ME and DE day, I do 2 ME days. The first focuses on the bottom of the bench, the second focuses on the top and lockout.

I'm thrilled with my benching lately. Honestly the form is coming along nicely and that's where all the credit should go. I'm getting a good bridge (for me) and that, combined with the wider grip, has greatly reduced my ROM. The bridge also puts me in a better position functionally, allowing me to get far better lat recruitment.

And when I say wide I mean index in the ring. Using this grip, I will eventually have to get a bench shirt. Too many smart and strong guys have torn a pec or ruined a shoulder benching over 300 with a wide grip. I don't plan to repeat their mistakes. But I do plan on benching over 300. I think I once said 405 in 90 days. That only leaves me about 83 days or so to go.


----------



## GRIFF (May 3, 2004)

Awesome job on the bench SF, very impressive. I used to have my grip that wide but felt that my triceps werent recruited enough. I havent gone that wide since. I'm feeling very ignorant right now but what is a board press??? Also 6 inch lockouts? Is that just bringing the weight 6 inches from your chest???


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 3, 2004)

a Board is simply a 2x4 cut to be about a foot and a half long. The boards go on my chest. So for a 3 board press, for example, I strap 3 2x4's together and a spotter rests them on my chest and I bring the bar down to the boards, pause, and push.

Rack lockouts I set the safety bars in the rack 6" below my lockout and simply push up through the last 6" of my press.

Hope I said that clearly, it's been a long day.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 3, 2004)

> But I do plan on benching over 300. I think I once said 405 in 90 days. That only leaves me about 83 days or so to go.


Damn man, if you bench 405 I am going to sh*t myself. You really need to get a 275 video up, etc. I want to see your bridging, that you keep talking about, grip width, etc.


----------



## GRIFF (May 4, 2004)

Thanks SF, ya that makes good sense to me. I think I should start doing some of the 6 inch lockouts for sure, it will definitely help.


----------



## X Ring (May 4, 2004)

SF I really like your workouts.  Something I am really interested in doing after TP PT is finished.  And thanks for sharing your knowledege, its a great asset to the board


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 4, 2004)

*DE Sq/DL Day*

Thanks X, means a lot.

Griff, definitely find a way to work them into your routine. Like I've talked to Monstar about, when you strengthen a portion of the ROM on a lift, you invariably increase your strength throughout the entire ROM.

*Speed Squats*
8 sets of 2 with 300

*Romanian Deadlifts*
3 sets of 2 with 495 (ugh)

*Hyperextensions*
4 sets of 6 with 90

*Cable Rows*
2 sets of 12 with 200

*Chins*
3 sets of 6 with +65

My back was NOT pleased today. The stiffness that accompanies bridging for bench decided to carry over to my sq/dl day. The Romanians were cut short because I couldn't hold an arch in my back for shit. I have to put some real thought into how I'm going to deal with my routine if this is going to be recurring.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 6, 2004)

*ME Bench Lower*

Unflicious. First time ever doing floor press, and it was odd, to say the least.

*Floor Press*
45x3
135x3
185x3
205x3

*Wide-Grip Decline*
205x1
225x1
255x1
275x1
295x1

*3 Board Press* (all board work done close-grip)
185x3
225x3
245x3

*2 Board Press*
245x1
255x1

*1 Board Press*
255x1

*Bentover BB Row*
4 sets of 6 with 275

*Front DB Raise*
3 sets of 20 with 30


----------



## X Ring (May 6, 2004)

doing this board press you should probably have 2 spotters, no?  One to spot the weight and one to hold the boards?


----------



## X Ring (May 6, 2004)

Oh and do you do anything for the bottom half of the bench ?  Just seems like this program works the strongest part, for me anyway


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 6, 2004)

Not really. I prefer to rock back on the bench with the boards in my hands. When I get my bridge set and I'm ready, I want to place the boards. I know they're not going anywhere saince my body is tight and isn't going to be moving.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by X Ring *_
> Oh and do you do anything for the bottom half of the bench ?  Just seems like this program works the strongest part, for me anyway



Today for the lower part of the ROM I did:

Close-grip Decline
3 Board Press
2 Board Press
1 Board Press
Bentover BB Row
Front DB Raise


----------



## X Ring (May 6, 2004)

how is a board press for the lower part of the ROM you arent enven going all the way down to your chest.  I understand they are certainly a good exercise, i dont questions that.  a 3 board press is about 5" off your chest.  My sticking point is about 2-3" off my chest


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 6, 2004)

2-3" off your chest would fall right in the 2 and 3 board range. Remember a 2x4 is actually 1.5x3.5, so a 1 board press is coming from 1.5" off your chest. 2 boards is 3", 3 boards is 4.5". All of which fall into what I would consider the lower portion of the full ROM.

Anything lower than a 1 board can be directly impacted with lats work, as done with the bentover rows, and with shoulder work, which I addressed.


----------



## PreMier (May 6, 2004)

I have seen people use like a spongy block thing, and place it under their shirt.  That way, it stays in one place.  I have never done board presses.  Do you try not to put too much weight(from bar) on the boards?  Or can you "bounce" it?


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 6, 2004)

The board is used in a touch and go fashion. There isn't a noticable pause on the boards, but you want to use them to break the eccentric-concentric chain, similar to box squats.


----------



## PreMier (May 6, 2004)

Ok thx.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 7, 2004)

> Floor Press
> 45x3
> 135x3
> 185x3
> 205x3


Nice to see floor presses man! I did these back when I was training on Westside and for whatever reason I absolutely loved them! I would just tough my elbows to the floor and explode up. Maybe I'll do them in the near future.


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 7, 2004)

Morning SF    Have a good weekend!!


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 7, 2004)

*ME Sq/DL Day*

Sweet, started the day off with an injury. 

*Box Squats* (18" a few inches above parallel)
135x5
225x1
315x1
405x1
495x1
545xINJURY

Stepped down funny after taking my "backout steps." Came down on the side of my foot. Felt a crunch, foot is sprained and refuses to bear much weight. I wrapped it, took 2 Advil, and finished up.

*Hyperextensions*
4 sets of 20 with 50

*Hamstring Curls*
2 sets of 8 with 200

*Abs*
200

The doctor will see me at 11:30 this morning. I can still walk (with a pimp limp) so I'm assuming it isn't broke. Hoping, too.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 7, 2004)

Sorry to hear about the injury, SF.  How did you ever manage to rid yourself of the bar?


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 7, 2004)

Put a step forward on my good foot and let it return to the rack. After unracking it's only about 3 baby steps back to get clearance for my stance, and luckily I didn't fall.


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 7, 2004)

Hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 7, 2004)

Sprained ankle and 3 toes. Pulled a handful of ligaments. This boy is going to be in a walking cast for 4 weeks.


----------



## PreMier (May 7, 2004)

That sucks big time!


----------



## Monolith (May 7, 2004)

Man, that sucks.  I had the same thing happen to me a few years ago... but it was BOTH ankles.  They only gave me a couple of those "air casts" though, ones you can take off at night.

I found that after 2 or 3 weeks, i could just use a regular ankle wrap (wrapped extra tight) and bear normal weight on it.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 7, 2004)

Yeah they referred me to a foot doctor, but they said they guessed about 4 weeks in the walking cast. Looks like I'll have to improvise things.


----------



## atherjen (May 7, 2004)

OMG!!!!   I am soo sorry to hear that!! gosh!! thats terrible! I would be sooo mad!! 
I hope that it heals fast!!


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 11, 2004)

*ME Bench Day*

Giving up the whole upper rom/lower rom bit. Goin to try some off the wall shit while I rehab from my foot injury.

*CG Decline*
45x5
135x5
185x5
205x5

*Wide-grip Decline* (to 1RM)
225x1
275x1
295x1

*CG Bench*
4 sets of 8 with 185

*Dips* (these are off, this walking cast is heavy)
6 sets of 2 with +140

*Side/Front Raise Superset*
2 sets of 12 with 25


----------



## X Ring (May 11, 2004)

You got some interesting shit man.  I really love reading your journal and monstar's.  I havent seen nearly everything but this is something that is really fresh to me and I like it


----------



## greekblondechic (May 11, 2004)

I always see ya in Jen's journal, so I thought I'd stop by and say hi 

Sorry about your foot, I hope it feels better soon! I have to go to a foot doctor too, cuz I have weird arch pains when I run, wear heels, or stand on my toes!


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by X Ring *_
> You got some interesting shit man.  I really love reading your journal and monstar's.  I havent seen nearly everything but this is something that is really fresh to me and I like it



I'd love to help you get into something similar when you're done with your commitments. It really is a lot of fun, and some of the weight you lift will shock you. It's a great routine to start with and grow from.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I always see ya in Jen's journal, so I thought I'd stop by and say hi
> 
> Sorry about your foot, I hope it feels better soon! I have to go to a foot doctor too, cuz I have weird arch pains when I run, wear heels, or stand on my toes!



I always see YOU in jen's journal.  I still love jen, but hi back!


----------



## X Ring (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Saturday Fever *_
> I'd love to help you get into something similar when you're done with your commitments. It really is a lot of fun, and some of the weight you lift will shock you. It's a great routine to start with and grow from.




Your on man after July 4th weekend.  I'm up for it


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 12, 2004)

*Wacky Leg Day*

Yay for improvisation.

*Leg Extensions*
5 sets of 5 with 240

*Hyperextensions*
8 sets of 2 with 110

*Hamstring Curls*
2 sets of 12 with 150

*Chest Supported Row*
3 sets of 6 with 6 plates
3 sets of 6 with 5 plates

*DB Shrugs*
2 sets of 10 with 120


----------



## atherjen (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Saturday Fever *_
> I always see YOU in jen's journal.  I still love jen, but hi back!




awww  
kisses to you both!  


SF- those shrugs better have been sitting down and not using your foot!!  how is it feeling?


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 12, 2004)

As long as I leave it wrapped and in the walking cast it feels fine. Whenever I unwrap my fot to get in the shower it hurts like hell after about 20 seconds. And that's with me babying it. With luck I'll be moving in the next couple weeks and my new room has a big ass tub so I could be clean and stay off my foot. We shall see.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 13, 2004)

Hope that you heal up nicely SF. Are we still racing to a triple BW deadlift? I really need to stop gaining weight because now my triple BW deadlift is 675, ouch. 

Upper body workout looks good man, keep it up.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 13, 2004)

*DE Bench Day*

Eh. Not feeling overly motivated right now.

*Speed Bench*
8 sets of 3 with 135

*Dips*
4 sets of 1 with +160

*Elbows-out Skulls*
8 sets of 2 with 145

*Pushups*
212


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 14, 2004)

*DE Sq/DL Day*

This is what happens when you're bored, injured and undermotivated.

*Bentover BB Row*
2 warmups
4 sets of 1 with 365
2 sets of 1 with 405 (yes, i probably used momentum)
1 set of 12 with 275

*Chins* (parallel grip)
8 sets of 2 with +90

*EZ Bar Curls*
3 sets of 6 with 105

What the hell? A Sq/DL day with no leg work?


----------



## M.J.H. (May 14, 2004)

Damn, nice bentover rowing strength SF!  

Any estimated time for when your foot will be healed?


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 14, 2004)

Foot doctor said 3-4 weeks, so now I'm looking at about 3 weeks to go. I'm going to see how it feels wrapped but out of the cast next week. I'll really be cutting it close meet-wise if it doesn't heal enough. Either way I'm going to do bench, I just hope I'm able to squat and pull as well.

And the rowing was cool but I cheated big time. I was doing a lot of momentum cheats.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 14, 2004)

Hey at least you're moving 405 man, that's a hell of a lot more than most can do. I have different opinions on cheating though I think than most people do. I would love to see most people in the gym try and do rows with 405, lol, I don't care what kind of form they used.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 14, 2004)

Good point.

On a side note, I'm moving in a couple weeks and will have a little shed-like structure in the back of the house. That means I will be rebuilding my dungeon.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 14, 2004)

Nice! Haha, I always liked hearing about your dungeon, lol. Really looking forward to seeing it again. Are you going to be getting some pics of it up? Some day you're going to have to fly out to Philly and we can train.


----------



## PreMier (May 14, 2004)

Dungeon?  Do you train at home?


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 14, 2004)

I used to before I moved up here. As soon as I move into my new house I will again.


----------



## PreMier (May 14, 2004)

Thats kickass.  I wish I had a home area to train.  I would make it into a dungeon too.. it would be hella crazy inside with hella crazy music


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 14, 2004)

Oh hell yeah. I'm going to make enemies of my new neighbors real fast.


----------



## PreMier (May 14, 2004)

What kind of music do you like to listen to?  Is it hardcore, metal, death metal?  Bands?

I picked up some new stuff the other day.  Atreyu, Chimaira, and some oldschool Pantera(Vulgar display of power).


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 14, 2004)

Pantera a lot. Slayer a lot. 50 Cent sometimes. I like everything and my mood sometimes sways what's playing.


----------



## PreMier (May 14, 2004)

Cool.  Whats your favorite Slayer album?  I have "undisputed attitude".  I need another one, but want a good one.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 14, 2004)

I believe the album title is 'Reign In Blood'. Great tracks. Diabolus in Musica is by far my favorite though.


----------



## PreMier (May 14, 2004)

Cool, thanks man.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 17, 2004)

*ME Bench Day*

*Flat Bench* (narrow grip)
45x5
135x3
185x3
225x1
265x1
280x0

*3 Board Press* (wide grip)
295x1
315x1

*5 Board Press*
335x1

*Reverse Band 5 Board Press*
355x1
375x1

*4" Lockouts*
2 sets of 6 with 405

*Pushdowns*
3 sets of the stack

My triceps are big and bulging right now.


----------



## X Ring (May 17, 2004)

These workouts seem so cool.  What is Reverse Band press?  And when you do lockouts do you use a squat rack and put the poles in at the appropriate places?


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 17, 2004)

> What is Reverse Band press?



I have a set of jumpstretch bands (bought from elitefts.com) that I double over the top of the rack and then loop around the bar. Basically this releases tension from the bar the lower you get. When you reach lockout, you're actually lifting what's on the bar, while the lower you go, the less tension you have to resist. I hope that made sense.



> And when you do lockouts do you use a squat rack and put the poles in at the appropriate places?



That's exactly what I do.


----------



## X Ring (May 17, 2004)

Makes perfect sense, thanks man


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 17, 2004)

I'm going to propose a challenge/contest to the other folks on the site who either are or act as trainers on this site. It will be a very friendly contest and, in the end, should validate most of our ideas.

I want to take 3 people of each sex who have similar training experience and age, etc. 1 male and female will do my routine for 8 weeks. 1 male and female will do someone else's routine for 8 weeks, and so on.

The participants will be judged in 3 areas. Size gains in pertinent areas (arms, chest, legs, calves), size loss in pertinent areas (waist, etc) and strength gains in a set of agreed upon lifts (though I lean towards bench and squat).

I think it would be fun.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 17, 2004)

Great idea man. And of course, I am volunteering myself to be your guinea pig.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 17, 2004)

Yeah I'd be using you and Jen, naturally.

BTW, you guys both owe me pics and/or vids of your squatting form. Big weight isn't necessary. Just something shot from the side of you at lockout, you halfway down, and you on the box.


----------



## atherjen (May 17, 2004)

interesting  
did I just get automatically picked? *ahyem*  

pics? sigh.... 
were talking box squat pics eh?


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 17, 2004)

Yeah, box squat pics. 

And of course I would ask nicely before just picking you. Or is it not cinsidered "asking nicely" when I send goons to your house to strongarm you?


----------



## M.J.H. (May 17, 2004)

> BTW, you guys both owe me pics and/or vids of your squatting form. Big weight isn't necessary. Just something shot from the side of you at lockout, you halfway down, and you on the box.


I can get this video up during my next squatting session. My regular box squats are pretty much right at parallel. I really do need to honestly start focusing more on my diet though, so serving as a guinea pig in terms of before and after waist measurements is something that I think is important, at least for me. Because when I weigh 228-230 I don't feel good, at all.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 17, 2004)

I'm not too worried about parallel or not as much as I just wanna see 'deadlifting form.'

We talked about it a while back, but a squat is a partial ROM deadlift, with the bar in a different location. What holds most squats back is that people use different forms and different muscles on their squats.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 17, 2004)

Oh okay, well my Lower1 session on Thursday I'll be sure to take my digital camera to the gym.  

BTW, you should start a thread in the Open Chat forum maybe, or one of the forums, about a trainer contest. I am sure gopro and a few other members here at IM would like to participate.


----------



## Monolith (May 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Saturday Fever *_
> I'm going to propose a challenge/contest to the other folks on the site who either are or act as trainers on this site. It will be a very friendly contest and, in the end, should validate most of our ideas.
> 
> I want to take 3 people of each sex who have similar training experience and age, etc. 1 male and female will do my routine for 8 weeks. 1 male and female will do someone else's routine for 8 weeks, and so on.
> ...



Id really enjoy seeing this.

Although, i have to ask... isnt your routine geared much more towards strength than size?  I mean, i see a lot of singles and doubles in your routines... plus speed work, board presses, bands, etc... all stuff i normally correlate with powerlifting.  Id imagine a routine that concentrates more on higher reps would be better at adding size?


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 17, 2004)

Well, no, not necessarily. But there'd be a lot of subjective material to judge as well. Someone going from a 205lb squat to a 275lb squat, in my opinion, has not gained as much as the guy who went from a 455lb squat to a 470lb squat.

It would be for fun. I don't think MonStar is hurting for size any. Most of the newer elite level powerlifters are absolute prototypes as far as aesthetics and whatnot.


----------



## atherjen (May 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Saturday Fever *_
> Yeah, box squat pics.
> 
> And of course I would ask nicely before just picking you. Or is it not cinsidered "asking nicely" when I send goons to your house to strongarm you?



LOL!!!!!!  

will do on the box squat pics.. see what I can do. 



> I really do need to honestly start focusing more on my diet though, so serving as a guinea pig in terms of before and after waist measurements is something that I think is important, at least for me. Because when I weigh 228-230 I don't feel good, at all..



dont get caught up in the weight mister. you know well yourself that you could be holding more water and added muscle as well considering all your circumstances, etc.


----------



## PreMier (May 17, 2004)

I find it interesting that you picked the 2(possibly best) genetically gifted peeps on the site


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 17, 2004)

Totally coincidence! 

Actually, I figured I'd use them since they were already onboard.


----------



## X Ring (May 17, 2004)

like I said before if you want to test you training ideas on me I'm game and you can compare them to the TP PT program stats I have kept.  Keep me in mind if you need anything.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 18, 2004)

When you're done with the program you're on, I'd be happy to throw you on a Westside routine. I admire your dedication  and sticking to your promise with the TPPT routine.


----------



## atherjen (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I find it interesting that you picked the 2(possibly best) genetically gifted peeps on the site




pffttttt  your not counting all the needles Im sticking in my bumm?


----------



## Monolith (May 18, 2004)

screw the genetics, jen is just hardcore


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 18, 2004)

*ME Sq/DL Day*

Today was a day of many revelations. The PL meet I planned on doing is Saturday and at this point it looks to be a bench-only meet for me. But I'm stubborn so I experimented. I took both "tube wraps" I got from the doctor and put them on my foot/ankle. Typically I wear one and the other is a backup for laundry day. Today I wrapped both and tried to do some lifting without the walking cast and twice the "tube wrap."

*Box Squats* (competition depth)
45x5
135x3
225x1
315x1

Stopped there. I am not having any trouble bearing the weight. I'm having a LOT of trouble pushing out on the sides of my feet when I'm coming out of the hole. El casto de walkingo is back on now.

*Hyperextensions*
8 sets of 2 with 110
3 sets of 8 with 40

*Leg Extensions* (i hate quads)
4 sets of the stack

And motivation ran out. Waiting impatiently for another bench day.


----------



## atherjen (May 18, 2004)

you should have gave that ankle more rest!!! 

a bench meet is cool enough!


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 18, 2004)

Sorry, I'm stubborn and impatient about being hurt.


----------



## Sapphire (May 18, 2004)

Hi SF!

Sorry to hear about your ankle!


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 18, 2004)

I just got smooched by Sapphire.


----------



## PreMier (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> pffttttt  your not counting all the needles Im sticking in my bumm?



Dont roll your eyes at me!  When you have a better physique than 90% of the women on the planet, you are gifted 

Nice workout SF.  Being hurt is a total drag.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 18, 2004)

She just stick a lot of needles in her ass, though.


----------



## atherjen (May 18, 2004)

yuppers.. snthy this, test that, roidomsyn there.  

PM- your too kind! and sure know how to exaggerate!! 


SF dont be sorry for being impatient with injuries. Im the same.. my mother(a nurse) curses me all the time for it


----------



## Sapphire (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Dont roll your eyes at me!  When you have a better physique than 90% of the women on the planet, you are gifted
> 
> Nice workout SF.  Being hurt is a total drag.


I would say 90 % is a low estimate, more like 98 %!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Saturday Fever *_
> I just got smooched by Sapphire.


No smooch back???


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 18, 2004)

Sorry Sapphire, here's what you deserve:


----------



## Sapphire (May 19, 2004)

That's better.... 

Do you wanna dance??


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 19, 2004)

I'm having such a fucked up day today. I'm switching the way my company does DNS from BIND to djbdns and it's turned into a fucking nightmare. On top of that, people are being rotten today.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 19, 2004)

Hope you day gets better bro, hang in there. Bench only during this meet?


----------



## atherjen (May 19, 2004)

sorry to hear that SF! Hope things get better! today almost over!


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 20, 2004)

*Pre-Meet Bench Day*

Well, I'm going to be benching only on Saturday. I decided to hit big on bench today and eat huge for the next two days to get me geared for it. These are the results.

*Decline Bench*
45x5
135x3
185x3
225x3
275x3 (wow)

*4" Lockouts*
315x5
375x5
405x5

*Flat Bench* (grip I plan to use(wide))
225x1
275x1 (unf)
295x0

I plan to open with 245 and follow with 275 and 295.


----------



## P-funk (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Saturday Fever *_
> *Pre-Meet Bench Day*
> 
> Well, I'm going to be benching only on Saturday. I decided to hit big on bench today and eat huge for the next two days to get me geared for it. These are the results.
> ...



what weight class are you going into?  Did you diet down to a lower class for this meet??  Sucks that you aren't squating or deadlifting.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 20, 2004)

I will be a 220 that weighs 209. I would REALLY rather do the full meet but injuries are a bitch. There are other meets coming up this summer that I'm hoping to get into though.


----------



## P-funk (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Saturday Fever *_
> I will be a 220 that weighs 209. I would REALLY rather do the full meet but injuries are a bitch. There are other meets coming up this summer that I'm hoping to get into though.




a 220 that weights 209..lol.  How long do have form the time you weigh in until the time you actually lift?  If it is a big meet the waiting around can be a bitch!!!


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 20, 2004)

I did the NorCal championships last year and the entire meet lasted about 7 hours. This meet should be much smaller, so hopefully no waiting around. I'll have some pals with me though, so I should be able to get through the waiting easy enough.


----------



## atherjen (May 20, 2004)

EXCITING!!  
great lifts! best of luck SF  

whats 'unf' mean?


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 20, 2004)

It kinda means "oh hell yeah." But shorter.


----------



## Sapphire (May 20, 2004)




----------



## Saturday Fever (May 20, 2004)




----------



## X Ring (May 20, 2004)

your signature is funny 
Good luck in the meet


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 21, 2004)

*ME Eating Day*

This is a sample of my daily eating habits. Items underlined are things out of the ordinary that I'm eating today because I need the calories because I need to have lots of fuel for tomorrow.

*Breakfast*
2 cups of oatmeal (it was 2 cups when it was dry)
8 egg whites, 2 full eggs (yes, 10 total)
6 French Toast Sticks

*Brunch*
2 servings of NLarge (usually it's just 1)
1 cup white rice (1 cup dry and soaked in yummy butter)

*Lunch 1*
1 pound steamed baby carrots
SF Quesadilla (basically I shred 2 pounds of chicken and make a quesadilla with cheese and salsa)
1 serving NLarge
1 Double Cheeseburger Combo from Burger King (fuck you and your healthy diets  )

*Pre-Lunch 2/Post-Lunch 1*
2  servings of NLarge (normally only 1 and I'm still working on forcing the first one down)

*Lunch 2*
1 cup white rice (same as above)
1 serving NLarge

I'll be adding meals as the day progresses...


----------



## PreMier (May 21, 2004)

Whats the point of eating the rice dry... instead of cooked?


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 21, 2004)

I don't eat it dry. But 1 cup of dry rice is 2 cups cooked rice. I was just making the distinction.


----------



## PreMier (May 21, 2004)

Oh I see.  
PreMier- "Too much grain, it hurts when I crap  "


----------



## M.J.H. (May 21, 2004)

Good luck benching tomorrow man, you know I'll be routin' for ya'. I am sure you'll do a good job. You're training advice has brought my bench from 320 to 350. And I know it's still going up. 

Diet looks solid, better than mine on a daliy basis, lol.


----------



## atherjen (May 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Saturday Fever *_
> 
> *Breakfast*
> 2 cups of oatmeal (it was 2 cups when it was dry)
> 8 egg whites, 2 full eggs (yes, 10 total)




I see you like oaties and eggs as much as I do!   

GOOD LUCK at the meet tomarrow!


----------



## M.J.H. (May 24, 2004)

How did the meet go SF?


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 24, 2004)

It went very very bad. I'll post a link when the website is updated.


----------



## Sapphire (May 24, 2004)

I am sorry your meet went badly!  What happened??


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 24, 2004)

I was late, had to rush, got stubborn and decided to squat and deadlift just to get a 3 lift total. Reinjured the left foot all over again being stupid. This time I did something bad enough to screw up my leg drive on bench. I only hit one lift of 245 on bench, skipped deadlifts, and my foot caused 315 to almost kill me on squats. 

Not to mention now I have another podiatrist appointment to see what else I did to my foot being dumb.


----------



## Monolith (May 24, 2004)

argh... that sucks, man.  Hopefully you didnt do any serious damage.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 24, 2004)

Damn man, that sucks, I am sorry to hear that. Hope that your foot gets better. I know exactly what you mean though when you just get pissed off about being injured and try and jump back into it too soon. Good luck getting your workouts back in line, etc. Hope everything works out well for you bro.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Saturday Fever *_
> I was late, had to rush, got stubborn and decided to squat and deadlift just to get a 3 lift total. Reinjured the left foot all over again being stupid. This time I did something bad enough to screw up my leg drive on bench. I only hit one lift of 245 on bench, skipped deadlifts, and my foot caused 315 to almost kill me on squats.
> 
> Not to mention now I have another podiatrist appointment to see what else I did to my foot being dumb.



Bummer SF!!  

Sorry to hear about that!!

Keep your head up!!


----------



## atherjen (May 24, 2004)

OMG!!!!! thats terrible!!!   that truly is unfortunate! I hope its not TOO bad and your back at it again soon! but this time, LET IT HEEL!!!


----------



## Sapphire (May 24, 2004)

Oh SF!!  I am sorry!!  That stinks!  Feel better and like Jenny Muscles said, LET IT HEAL!!  

Cute with HEEL Jenny....


----------

